# Tombstone manor..



## Mikeymutt (Apr 20, 2017)

Well I was in Scotland and was thinking about going to a location on the way home,but the day before I had a change of plan and decided to go here instead.i am glad I did now.thamks to blazing hawkz for the tips on this place.much appreciated mate,I made the stealthy route in knowing if you go in the main way the police will shortly follow as they are monitoring the place.the kids have started to get in the place but it's not to vandalised.the place is very big with lots of rooms.renovarion had started on the 19th century manor.but looks like work has stopped a while back.after exploring the main building I then looked at the few outbuildings.lots of stables here.really enjoyed my rest break here on the long journey home 

Main front of the building.










The relaxing room.







Top of the main stairs 




Looking up.










Bath time




Attic room.










Peely stair well at the rear



















One of the main downstairs rooms 










The kitchen was half finished.love these centre islands 







The main entrance in all its glory 
















The library













Grand ceiling 




One of five toilet cubicles 




Another staircase at the rear



















Going outside.







Stables and clock tower







Rear of building and fountain.


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 20, 2017)

What a fabulous place, really like this Mikey, thanks for posting


----------



## Gromr (Apr 20, 2017)

What an absolutely stunning house! Captured beautifully. Loving those sweeping curved stairs. I'd love to see any old photos of here before it became derelict.


----------



## smokeycow (Apr 20, 2017)

Incredible how something like this can become forgotten and abandoned. Stunning pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## brickworx (Apr 21, 2017)

Wow that's awesome ...nice one


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you all.it was a lovely building


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 22, 2017)

Beautiful building and still lots of original features to be seen.Great report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow....that place is great. Great set again Mikey.


----------



## Blazinhawkz (Apr 24, 2017)

cracking set dude nicely captured


----------



## HarrisonaPhotos (Dec 9, 2020)

never heard of this place ...... I know these pics were a couple of years ago; but must check it out (unless its a housing estate now!)


----------



## Darklldo (Dec 11, 2020)

Mikeymutt said:


> Well I was in Scotland and was thinking about going to a location on the way home,but the day before I had a change of plan and decided to go here instead.i am glad I did now.thamks to blazing hawkz for the tips on this place.much appreciated mate,I made the stealthy route in knowing if you go in the main way the police will shortly follow as they are monitoring the place.the kids have started to get in the place but it's not to vandalised.the place is very big with lots of rooms.renovarion had started on the 19th century manor.but looks like work has stopped a while back.after exploring the main building I then looked at the few outbuildings.lots of stables here.really enjoyed my rest break here on the long journey home
> 
> Main front of the building.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darklldo (Dec 11, 2020)

*I*


Mikeymutt said:


> Well I was in Scotland and was thinking about going to a location on the way home,but the day before I had a change of plan and decided to go here instead.i am glad I did now.thamks to blazing hawkz for the tips on this place.much appreciated mate,I made the stealthy route in knowing if you go in the main way the police will shortly follow as they are monitoring the place.the kids have started to get in the place but it's not to vandalised.the place is very big with lots of rooms.renovarion had started on the 19th century manor.but looks like work has stopped a while back.after exploring the main building I then looked at the few outbuildings.lots of stables here.really enjoyed my rest break here on the long journey home
> 
> Main front of the building.
> 
> ...



I can't get over the huge number of heaters in the rooms, the mind boggles at what it must have cost to run them during winter. Some great photography and also the ceiling over the staircase was a find. Can one ever get the floor plans for these places?


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 11, 2020)

Wow Ceilings & stairs, love it!


----------

